# Rockshox Super Deluxe sag issue



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi guys, i recently purchased a new Revel Rascal with the Rockshox deluxe shock. I’ve just taken it out of the box and was starting to set it up and when I sat on it the suspension shock bottomed out. Thought no big deal, just needs air. I put the pump on and it had 200psi. I pumped it up to 300psi (max 325) and I’m not bottoming out but it’s well past 50%sag. 
When I bounce on it, it sounds like air is bypassing the seal, but it’s holding pressure on the pump. 

Am I missing something? Bike is brand new, never been rode. 
Any input will help. I’ve contacted the bike shop, and am waiting on a response. 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Quick check on a couple of things

1) is the air can tighten all the way?
2) is the schrader valve tight?
3) do you see any pinched seals?


----------



## eshew (Jan 30, 2004)

Not normal, have the bike shop pull off the air can, inspect and do an air can service. Sounds like a wonky seal.


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

ehfour said:


> Quick check on a couple of things
> 
> 1) is the air can tighten all the way?
> 2) is the schrader valve tight?
> 3) do you see any pinched seals?


Air can, a header valve are both tight and the seals look good. Nothing is pinched, no scratches either. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

eshew said:


> Not normal, have the bike shop pull off the air can, inspect and do an air can service. Sounds like a wonky seal.


That’s what I was thinking as well. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jeremy3220 (Jul 5, 2017)

When you say it's holding pressure on the pump do you mean after disconnecting and reconnecting the pump?

What pressure does Revel recommend for your weight?


----------



## NorCalTaz (Nov 12, 2013)

Hope it's not too simple for you, but might help others. I have the Rockshox Super Deluxe Ultimate and you need to cycle the shock 20 times or so to get the air to move between chambers when setting sag. Another tip, I sent mine to Vorsprung for a custom valve tuning and it turned out to be a great set it and forget shock for my Ripmo. Vorsprung also found out that there was way too much oil in the shock from the factory. I bought it new and sent it to them so I don't really have an accurate account of the improvement the tuning did. - Good Luck


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Another simple tip. Slowly release all air. Start airing up from zero. Cycle the suspension several times throughout. You might just need a reset.


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

Unless you're very heavy I don't see how you could get a sag reading like that if you actually had 300psi in the positive chamber.

Have you screwed the pump on fully? If not you could be reading the pressure in the hose which would be much higher than what's actually in the shock.


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

I took the bike to my LBS (they had no bike stock, so I ordered the bike online) and they tested the shock. Same thing, 300psi to get 30%sag. 

I’m going to try a reset as mentioned here. I also talked to a shock rebuilder and they recommend a reset as well. 

Will play around today with it and see what it does 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

TBH- 300psi for 30% sag is right....depending on your weight


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

ehfour said:


> TBH- 300psi for 30% sag is right....depending on your weight


I’m 230 without gear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

With no air pressure in the shock, i have 35% sag. The air canister must be creating a negative pressure? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac_89 (Mar 24, 2021)

brojoe1980 said:


> With no air pressure in the shock, i have 35% sag. The air canister must be creating a negative pressure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd ruled that out because you said you could hear air moving between the chambers, but that's bound to be what's causing your issue. It's super common.

You need to fully remove the air can and ensure that the transfer ports (dimples) are clear of any blockages. Search for "Rockshox stuck down" or you can just follow the steps for an air can service in the service manual. It is much easier with a strap wrench but in a pinch you can wrap an old inner tube around the can for grip. I doubt you'll need to replace any seals but you never know. They often just put way too much grease in during assembly and it clogs up the transfer ports.

When you reassemble it pump it up by say 50psi and then bounce up and down on the bike a few times to equalise the chambers. Repeat until you reach your desired sag.


----------



## ehfour (Oct 17, 2016)

Seeing if there are updates to your issue? curious to see what the fix was


----------



## brojoe1980 (Mar 29, 2020)

Did a bunch of internet research. Ended up releasing air pressure 5-6 times, cycling the shock as i pumped it up. The last time seemed to correct the issue. I haven’t rode it on the trails yet, just around the parking lot and it seems to be ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

